# [Install] Scusi pacchetti precompilati ne tenete?

## -YoShi-

Ciao a tutti  :Smile: 

Dopo una breve e penosa avventura con ubuntu (ma la gente come diavolo fa a trovarsi cn quella distro)

Ho deciso di ritornare a casa da bravo figliol prodigo.

L'unica cosa che ancora mi abbatte nel reinstallare tutto è il dover compilare compilare alla n ponteza  :Sad: 

Non esiste un server che contenga i pacchetti pre-compiled? Mi acconterei di tutto, anche generic x86 cn tutte le USE flag, tutto x di nn compilare..

So che ai tempi se ne era parlato, di uppare un server con i pacchetti già tarball.gizzippati tra gli utenti del forum. 

Poi se ne è fatto qualcosa? Oppure è ancora un idea campata x aria?

Vi prego ditemi che c'è un server (Mi va bene anche un 486 con una connessione 56k situato nel punto più sperduto della terra) che abbia tutti i pacchettuzzi belle che compilati!

----------

## shev

Perchè non usi i GRP? Ci sono pure ottimizzati per le varie architetture.

----------

## -YoShi-

E' una alternativa. Ma cmq se faccio un installazione GRP nn ho tutti i pacchetti dipendenza in base alle USE che uso.  :Smile: 

E poi se volessi un sistema aggiornato o per es. provare Kde 3.5 dovrei cmq compilare..

----------

## X-Drum

 *shev wrote:*   

> Perchè non usi i GRP? Ci sono pure ottimizzati per le varie architetture.

 

ultimamente devo dire che sono anche fatti bene (vedi adozione di kde-meta)

----------

## codadilupo

 *-YoShi- wrote:*   

> E' una alternativa. Ma cmq se faccio un installazione GRP nn ho tutti i pacchetti dipendenza in base alle USE che uso. 
> 
> E poi se volessi un sistema aggiornato o per es. provare Kde 3.5 dovrei cmq compilare..

 

il fatto é che una volta che sono compilati, ti tieni le use che ha scelto il compilante, no quelle che vorresti tu  :Wink: 

Benve stava progettando il server che vorresti tu, ma basato sul concetto di p2p, per poter contare sui binari compilati in varie forme, e con USE differenti.

Coda

----------

## X-Drum

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> il fatto é che una volta che sono compilati, ti tieni le use che ha scelto il compilante, no quelle che vorresti tu 
> 
> 

 

si ma almeno se "hai fretta" usi subito la macchina

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Benve stava progettando il server che vorresti tu, ma basato sul concetto di p2p, per poter contare sui binari compilati in varie forme, e con USE differenti.
> 
> Coda

 

idea interessante e degna di lode ma molto difficile, da realizzare imho

----------

## codadilupo

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> si ma almeno se "hai fretta" usi subito la macchina

 

E chi lo nega ! Ma per questo ci sono i GRP. E' yoshi che vorrebbe botte piena e moglie ubriaca (eh, magari !)  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> idea interessante e degna di lode ma molto difficile, da realizzare imho

 

Mah, da quel che aveva spiegato, sembrava anche fattibile, ma il lavoro da fare era davvero tanto. Non so come stia andando.

Coda

----------

## xchris

non sarebbe male fare qualcosa in php+mysql+scriptozzi vari...

della serie...

N user registrati fanno upload dei pacchetti precompilati (con emerge -B e non con quickpkg) e il sistema li "registra" con elenco delle use (ricavate dal tbz2).

Poi fare uno script lato client che permette la ricerca remota e tira fuori use e differenze con quelle locali (magari accettabili pur di avere il binario)

(andrebbero anche verificate anche le dipendenza da libs & co)

il punto e' che servirebbe un impegno costante da chi fa upload...

ma sarebbe difficile da ottenere..

ciao

----------

## Kernel78

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> E' yoshi che vorrebbe botte piena e moglie ubriaca (eh, magari !) 

 

Semplice, basta far ubriacare la moglie e chiuderla nella botte !!!   :Laughing: 

(spero che mia moglie non passi a leggere questo forum)

----------

## xchris

ma se la moglie e' nella botte...

la botte non e' piena...

ok ok scusate la ca..ata,

ciao  :Very Happy: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *xchris wrote:*   

> non sarebbe male fare qualcosa in php+mysql+scriptozzi vari...
> 
> della serie...

 

E' proprio qualcosa del genere che benve stava studiando. Ma, come hai detto, il problema sarebbe piu' che altro creare una comunità  :Wink: 

P.S.: ecco il link: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-256159-highlight-binmerge.html

Coda

----------

## fra

 *xchris wrote:*   

> non sarebbe male fare qualcosa in php+mysql+scriptozzi vari...
> 
> il punto e' che servirebbe un impegno costante da chi fa upload...
> 
> ma sarebbe difficile da ottenere..
> ...

 

non si protrebbe automatizzare anche questo ? il server synca, trova gli aggiornamenti, li compila e li rende disponibili tutto i automatico ?

----------

## thewally

 *fra wrote:*   

>  *xchris wrote:*   non sarebbe male fare qualcosa in php+mysql+scriptozzi vari...
> 
> il punto e' che servirebbe un impegno costante da chi fa upload...
> 
> ma sarebbe difficile da ottenere..
> ...

 

Ah, si.... e magari facciamo anche che, se fallisce la configurazione, il server invia automaticamente le ultime righe dell'errore all'amministrazione...

e... perchè no... si sceglie anche le USE da solo...   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Forse stiamo un po' esagerando...

Certamente, questo è quello che manca a gentoo, per poter competere con le distro desktop "click and run" (non solo linspire) (ubuntu & Co.)...

Nonchè facilitare l'impresa ai sistemisti   :Wink: 

P.S. : se serve, mi offro per dare "potenza di compilazione"   :Very Happy: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *fra wrote:*   

> non si protrebbe automatizzare anche questo ? il server synca, trova gli aggiornamenti, li compila e li rende disponibili tutto i automatico ?

 

peeem! voglio vedere sta povera macchina quando arrivano due richieste

da utenti che vogliono firefox e openoffice asdf

----------

## -YoShi-

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> il fatto é che una volta che sono compilati, ti tieni le use che ha scelto il compilante, no quelle che vorresti tu 
> 
> Benve stava progettando il server che vorresti tu, ma basato sul concetto di p2p, per poter contare sui binari compilati in varie forme, e con USE differenti.
> ...

 

Pur di non dover compilare ancora tutto di nuovo su un p3 500 sarei disposto ad avere dei binari grandi come una casa e che abbiano tra le USE pure il supporto pure per lo Space Shuttle.

l'idea del Server php+mysql mi sembra fattibile  :Smile:  se volete posso dare una mano ..ma prima dovrei installare il sistema.. doh! :'(

----------

## Frez

Non so se se ne e' gia' parlato, ma giusto da ieri mi sono messo a smanettare con Arch Linux.

Ho installato un sistema funzionante senza fronzoli in un minuto e mezzo.

Supporta aggiornamenti con binari precompilati per i686 (con controllo delle dipendenze) e sto' esplorando il sistema di creazione di pacchetti a partire dai sorgenti.

Sembra promettente.

Come sempre le varie distro, ma anche gli altri *nix, si contaminano un po' tra loro e questo fa bene a tutti.

Ormai i miei pc con Gentoo mi calzano come un guanto e non me ne separerei mai, ma in alcuni casi Gentoo puo' anche non essere la miglior distro ( ... OMG ma cosa sto' dicendo ?  :Smile:  )

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

anche io uso arch, ma purtroppo ha veramente molti problemi..

----------

## Benve

Buonasera gente.

Purtroppo come molti sanno il progetto Binmerge è fermo.

La causa principale è stata la mancanza di tempo da dedicargli. Altro problema è stato l'hosting del server che è venuto a mancare.

La documentazione riguardo Binmerge si può trovare nei vecchi post.

Sono comunque ancora convinto che un'applicazione del genere sarebbe molto utile e tecnicamente realizzabile.

Se qualcuno vuole ricominciare a parlarne forse si potrebbe pensare ad una rinascita del progetto.

Mi scuso con tutti, è andata così.   :Crying or Very sad: 

Ciao

----------

## Sparker

 *-YoShi- wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Dopo una breve e penosa avventura con ubuntu (ma la gente come diavolo fa a trovarsi cn quella distro)
> 
> Ho deciso di ritornare a casa da bravo figliol prodigo.
> ...

 

Come ti capisco, ho installato Ubuntu sul portatile nuovo e sono molto tentato di rasare tutto e mettere Gentoo

----------

## -YoShi-

Sparker@ Mamma mia ho ancora i brividi a pensarci  :Smile: 

 *Benve wrote:*   

> Buonasera gente.
> 
> La documentazione riguardo Binmerge si può trovare nei vecchi post.
> 
> 

 

Sai che ho cercato e mi da nessun risultato? (lo so links nn è il massimo ma x ora, o questo o questo  :Sad:  ).

Cmq se riuscite a trovare da hostare. Sto ricompilando tutto cn il maggiorn numero possibile di USE e compilando generic x86.

Fatemi sapere

Ciao

----------

## randomaze

 *-YoShi- wrote:*   

> Sai che ho cercato e mi da nessun risultato? (lo so links nn è il massimo ma x ora, o questo o questo  ).

 

Probabilmente non hai selezionato il forum italiano.

Penso benve aludesse a questo thread.

----------

## -YoShi-

Finalmente son tornato a colori  :Smile:  alla fine ho trovato un p4 1.4 e ho ricompilato

Si infatti nn l'avevo fatto. Links nn fa proprio per me   :Embarassed: 

Grazie x il link

----------

## thewally

 *Benve wrote:*   

> Buonasera gente.
> 
> Purtroppo come molti sanno il progetto Binmerge è fermo.
> 
> La causa principale è stata la mancanza di tempo da dedicargli. Altro problema è stato l'hosting del server che è venuto a mancare.
> ...

 

Le mie attuali conoscenze informatiche (da intendersi come "campo programmazione"), non mi consentono di aiutarti più di tanto.

Pero' potresti postare nel forum internazionale, inserendo un titolo tipo "Cercasi volontari per creare pacchetti binari Gentoo" (in inglese, ovviamente   :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------

